# irrevocable master fee protection agreement



## Monisia

Czy ktoś wie jak fachowo nazywa się taka umowa w języku polskim: Irrevocable Master Fee Protection Agreement?


----------



## majlo

Gdybyś podała jak najszerszy kontekst, może mógłby Ci pomóc nawet ktoś, kto tego nie wie, ale na przykład właśnie po kontekście znajdzie odpowiedź...


----------



## Monisia

Trudno tu mówić o jakimś kontekście, bo jest to nazwa umowy handlowej a właściwie jej składowej. Można to jakoś wykombinowac, ale chodzi mi raczej o nazwę której używa się w języku polskim, czyli raczej będzie znal ją ktoś kto ma pojęcie o prawie i umowach. Często takie nazwy odbiegają od oryginałów a ich wierne tłumaczenie brzmi mało profesjonalnie. Z tego co wyczytałam w umowie dotyczy ona zobowiązania do płacenia wszelkich prowizji i opłat pośrednikom i w ogóle różnych opłatwynikających z kontraktu.


----------



## majlo

W 99,9% przypadków można mówić o kontekście. 

*Nieodwołalna umowa głów o ochronie opłat*

Does this one work?


----------



## Monisia

brzmi przedziwnie - dlaczego głów?


----------



## fragile1

*Umowa nieodwołalnej (bezwarunkowej) gwarancji opłat* ... tytułu magisterskiego(???)
ale tu dokładnie, to co pisze Majlo, z kontekstu, albo kilku słow umowy, moznaby wykombinowac, co ma byc chronione: 
oplaty z tytulu obrony tytulu magisterskiego, studiow, prawa autorskie, mistrza, przedmiotu umowy, głowy (brzmi smiesznie, ale moze? ..., ale np. jesli Master to wlasciciel zwierzecia ... 
Kim jest 'Master' w umowie?


----------



## Monisia

Niestety w umowie nie ma ani jednego słowa 'master' oprócz tytułu umowy. Tak jak już pisałam, w treści mowa o prowizjach dla pośredników i w ogóle wszelkich opłat. Umowa jest umowa handlowa na dostawę gazu. Wzory takich umów sa w internecie więc sa to pewne standardy. Jeżeli chodzi o polski odpowiednik to nie zawsze jest on tłumaczeniem oryginału. Oczywiście da się to jakoś wykombinować ale z pewnością funkcjonuje polska nazwa takiej umowy. Majlo podaje konkretny odpowiednik - brzmi dziwacznie ale może taka nazwa jest po prostu przyjęta.Majlo- czy możesz zdradzić źródło? Czy jest to 'strzał' czy też pewne tłumaczenia?


----------



## fragile1

Wydaje mi sie, ze po polsku to sie nazywa  Umowa agencyjna


----------



## majlo

Monisia said:


> Majlo- czy możesz zdradzić źródło? Czy jest to 'strzał' czy też pewne tłumaczenia?



Hehe, no bez przesady, przecież bym nie strzelał w takiej sprawie. 

Znalazłem to w necie, zdaje się, że było to jakieś forum tłumaczeniowe czy coś w tym stylu. Wpisz tę nazwę (bez znaków diakrytycznych) w Google, a na pewno znajdziesz.


----------



## Monisia

a to już wiem na jakim- ale to źródło nie do  końca wydalo mi się wiarygodne , bo nie ma żadnych dodatkowych objaśnien a wpisując taką nazwę w internecie zarówno z jak i bez znaków diakryrtycznych nic się nie odnajduje- w przeciwieństwie do angielskiej nazwy umowy. Dlatego zastanawiam się czy nie przyjęło się innej nazwy. Ta brzmi jakoś cudacznie- skąd te 'głowy'?


----------



## majlo

Monisia said:


> a wpisując taką nazwę w internecie zarówno z jak i bez znaków diakryrtycznych nic się nie odnajduje- w przeciwieństwie do angielskiej nazwy umowy.



Czyżby? 

Nie tylko Ciebie te "głowy" dziwią.  Chyba że wcale nie chodzi o "głów"...


----------

